# nw arkansas



## TexasNark (Oct 16, 2005)

anyone using OTA HD antenae for nw arkansas. I am in rogers and would be interested if anyone can actually receive HD signals.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

:welcome_s 

I am on Lake Norfork in Baxter county, I can receive KYTV, KOZK and KEMV( AETN) OTA digital signals.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

TexasNark, do you need information on the OTA stations? Most of the Springfield stations are still on low power and broadcasting from temporary antennas mounted at very low HAAT, Except for the NBC and PBS stations. The HD is spectacular from these stations.


----------



## TexasNark (Oct 16, 2005)

Just trying to figure out if I can get good reception for HD OTA in the Bentonville/Rogers area. I have D*, and really don't won't to go back to cable (which has the locals in HD).


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

All the stations will have a high power signal someday but for now no is the answer for Fox, ABC and CBS. It also might be a problem in you particular area, if you don't have line-of-sight with the transmitters, you could have problems. Right now you should be able to receive KYTV and KOZK, do you have good OTA analog reception?, if so you will get digital. I have E* and a 921 receiver and get perfect reception 72 miles away from the transmitters with a good antenna mounted about 35 feet in the air because I am in a "hole" down around the lake.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I think this is the most current info, Note the low power of some. Also KYTV breoadcasts UPN17 on their second channel 003-02

*Call	channel	City	ERP	HAAT	Latitude	Longitude*
KYTV 44	SPRINGFIELD	967. kW 628. m	N 37 10 26.00	W 92 56 27.00
KOZK	23	SPRINGFIELD	1000kW	516.5 m N 37 10 11.00 W 92 56 30.0

KSFX-TV 28	SPRINGFIELD	3.79 kW 180.2 m N 37 13 8.00	W 92 56 56.00 
KOLR	52	SPRINGFIELD	3.51 kW 172. m	N 37 13 8.00 W 92 56 56.00
KSPR 19	SPRINGFIELD	2.28 kW	74.3 m N 37 12 37.00	W 93 16 17.00


----------



## hogsrule (Oct 22, 2005)

I bought the radio shack high def receiver and a amplified radio shack antenna (indoor) and can get abc & cbs great. I'm in Fayetteville.


----------

